# Masterbuilt Electric. Sausage-making - how tight is the temperature regulation?



## bsf (Nov 6, 2007)

I have searched through a bunch of threads and have not seen this addressed. I am doing the research for my dad. He currently has a gas smoker, but wants to sell it and get a large unit that has tight automatic temperature control. He said he is sick of staying up all night smoking. I know very little about smoking, but he tells me that fairly tight temperature regulation is needed for summer sausage smoking/curing, of which he does quite a bit. The digital Bradley Smoker does not regulate temperature tightly enough for his needs. The 6-rack Bradley unit would be perfect for him otherwise, especially w/ its size and automatic smoke generation control. Now, if push comes to shove I told him I would build an improved temperature controller for a Bradley unit if that turns out to be the best option.

I am hoping that the MES will fit the bill, though. I am specifically looking at the larger Samâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Club model. If you have an MES, could you answer the following questions?

What model do you have?
How much does the temperature vary around setpoint?
How many sticks of summer sausage can you fit in yours, and what size sticks are you doing?
I know I am asking a lot of questions, but I do not want to give my Dad poor advice. Thanks.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope this helps you out


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an MES, but off the top of my head I'm not sure what model it is and I'm on the road so I can't go look.

How much the temperature varies depends on so many factors that it's really hard to give a simple answer. Some times my stays really steady but the weather is a HUGE factor as are things like how often you open it to check the meat or to add/check the water pan.

I have yet to do any sausage so I can't help you with the last question.

Good luck to you and your dad on getting the answers you need and on smokin' that sausage.


----------



## illini (Nov 6, 2007)

The tmp range will not be a problem with the MES

Smoke generation at the low temp range will be

You can use it at normal temps and pipe the emissions from the top vent to another container (cardboard box even) if a cold smoke is desired.


----------



## smoked (Nov 7, 2007)

I have the slightly smaller one in black, have not ever really counted how many sticks of summer sausage I've hung in it, but it will hold a pretty decent amount for it's size.  Never have had a problem with temp.  THe only thing with the MES is that it does not have an automatic wood feed on it like the bradley, however when I've done summer sausage it's not an all night affair, only a couple of hours to get them to 160...... (oh yea, I use the luhr jensen size casings, roughtly 2" dia by about 6" in length....)


----------



## bsf (Nov 7, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback. Thanks. In a day or two I will probably just print out this thread and give it to my dad. I already discussed the pro’s and cons of stock and modified Bradley electric smokers with him. He will have to make the final decision.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

The bradley can be requlated to 1-2 degrees with a PID.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2011)

viper1 said:


> The bradley can be requlated to 1-2 degrees with a PID.




Probably just about anything with a PID can be regulated within very few degrees.

My MES 40 can come on at 228˚, and shut off at 230˚, when set at 230˚, without any wind, using the controller that came with it.

Even with wind, it doesn't vary more than 10 degrees from on to off, as long as I use a little mod (cardboard box) on the vent.

And I don't have to spend a fortune on Pucks.

Don't know how many of the guys who started this thread, back in 2007, will see these last two comments though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 13, 2011)

Bear, isn't it possible that after 3 and a half years the guy figured it out? Sorry, just couldn't hold myself back.


----------



## venture (Apr 13, 2011)

Bear, you say ten degrees.  Would it mean that is plus or minus five degrees from your set temp, without allowing for severe ambient conditions?

Thanks?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

Venture said:


> Bear, you say ten degrees.  Would it mean that is plus or minus five degrees from your set temp, without allowing for severe ambient conditions?
> 
> Thanks?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking!


For me that 10˚ varies with the season & ambient temps:

If I have it set at 230˚ in the summer (no wind), it will come on when the temp falls to 228˚. Then it will go to 230˚, and shut off, but the heat could coast to 238˚, before it starts falling again.

If I have it set at 230˚ in the winter, it will come on at 228˚, but it could keep falling to about 220˚ before it starts going up. Then it shuts off at 230˚, and stays there or maybe goes up 1 or 2 degrees, before beginning to fall again.

I hope I explained that alright.

Bear


----------

